# 2011 Grow journal White Widow



## unseenghost (Feb 11, 2011)

First of all I would like to thank all of the people who have helped me in the past years just starting out. 

This is the first grow journal I have done for a few years. I have however had many succsessful harvests. This is going to be documented better I hope. I get lazy after a bit, but am hopefull that this grow will be different. Well lets get started.

My method may differ from yours, but it works better then any other method I have used in the past. That is why I continue the method I use. Sorry there are certian proccesses I go thru and will purposly leave out as I am creating a video for sale at a later date. No I am not selling it here or advertising. Just letting you know why the vagueness of my descriptions is there.

2/07/11 Put 6 seeds into propagation system.
2/10/11 2 seedlings and 4 dead ones. ~~3 year old seeds~~
2/11/11 Started 6 more seeds.
2/11/11 Bubbling nutrient solution. ~~Fox Farm~~ 

Here are the photos.
View attachment seedlings.jpg


View attachment allrock.jpg


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 11, 2011)

unseen mind if i pull up a chair WW is on my to so list who is the breeder ?


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 12, 2011)

They came from Dr. Cronic they are Nirvana WW and I bred a male and female. 3 year old seeds hope they work. The fresher the better I think.


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 12, 2011)

Ph 6.24 on res, added more nutes as I have an 8 gallon res and only had 5 gallons worth of nutes. Going to let it bubble away for a bit. Oh there are 2 new (hopefully) girls to the family.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey ghost, we stoners dont like to open pics one at a time so if you edit click on the paperclip and attach those photos to your post and they will show up.


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 12, 2011)

Unless you can explain it better I can't see a paper clip anywhere


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 12, 2011)

Found it sorry STONED moment


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 15, 2011)

All new seeds are now seedlings.:headbang:

Here are the new photos.

The 2 to the left are 5 days old and the 6 to the right are new today.




And the closer pics of the 6 new ones


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 15, 2011)

:watchplant: havnt pulled up a chair in a while, this spot looks good 
green mojo for the white widow


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 18, 2011)

Time to pull up a seat and watch cause now the fun begins. I anticipate in 3.5 months to have a great harvest. They will grow really fast now so hold on and watch.

Seedling 1


Seedling 2


Seedling 3


Seedling 4


All of them 2 pics


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 19, 2011)

niice!


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 20, 2011)

Off to a great start. Ph is 6.17 and PPM 740. You can make all the judgements on the Ph and PPM you want and I will try to explain.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice unseen ph sounds crazy im tuned in m8 ppm sounds good ive started seedling on a ec of 1.1 and had no il effect   depending on the conversion of your ppm meter its between 550/770ppm


----------



## woodydude (Feb 20, 2011)

MInd if I slouch in the corner, I have a few seeds just now around a week either side of yours so comparisons will be nice.
Just love the WW
Green mojo fella


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 20, 2011)

My WW loves 5.9-6.3 Ph don't know why but 6 ounces on 2 females in 9 square feet area sounds great to me. Trying to get more this time.


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 23, 2011)

New updates hope the seed were good.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good ghost.  I'm going to pull up a chair.  GREEN MOJO!!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

fly little birdies fly  haha I love when they look like birds 

:aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

i love it more when they make me as high as a bird LOL


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 26, 2011)

haha :yeahthat:


----------



## unseenghost (Feb 27, 2011)

New updates now seedlings are 16 days from seed. These are the seeds I started on the 11th of Feb 2011

One might be a lost cause as it look bad. The others are comming back from a bad night. The flood trays did just that one night they flooded, totally covered the seedlings with nutrient solution. On a good note the new growth on 3 of them looks outstanding. Ph 6.02 and TDS 724. So without further delay here are the photos.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 27, 2011)

oo sorry to hear about the flood green mojo for a full recovery


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 2, 2011)

Updates....

Thanks to all the green mojo the sickly damages plant seems to be doing great just look..

3/01/2011







3/02/2011


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

she/he is comeing back ghost other's look good


----------



## Irish (Mar 2, 2011)

your burning those up with the high ppm. drop it to around 250 and watch em take off, (if to much damage hasnt already happened)...


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 2, 2011)

Its not the ppm if you would read from the begining of the journal. This isn't my first time just the first grow journal in awhile. They got totaly flooded. Trust me 10 grows with the ppm this high I can't be wrong. Fox Farm has never burned the plants.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry if I seemed arguementitive but this really isn't the first time I have grown. My plants like higher ppm and higher Ph than most. This particular strain I have grown from my seed stock for 3-4 years with 3 grows per year. I have experience and this journal is just that a journal. If I have questions I will ask. My methods are sound just sit back and watch.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 4, 2011)

3/04/2011 updates

PPM 820 just lok at the growth and tell me I'm burning them!!

Plant 1




Plant 2




Plant 3




Plant 4




These are the plants that were hard seeds 2/11/2011 making them 20 days old. But 16 day old as seedlings. Now tell me I have my PPM too high. They are my seeds and I know how to take care of them. Also I have trimmed some of the bad leaves off.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

They look good to me!


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 4, 2011)

The "Burning" comment was meant for Irish. They said I was burning the little ones.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 5, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> your burning those up with the high ppm. drop it to around 250 and watch em take off, (if to much damage hasnt already happened)...


These girls were looking pretty bad a few days ago... And they're awfully small to be day 16 in a hydro setup!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good man.  Here's some GREEN MOJO for ya.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 5, 2011)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> Sorry if I seemed arguementitive but this really isn't the first time I have grown. My plants like higher ppm and higher Ph than most. This particular strain I have grown from my seed stock for 3-4 years with 3 grows per year. I have experience and this journal is just that a journal. If I have questions I will ask. My methods are sound just sit back and watch.



If you post on an open forum then you are welcoming people to comment on your methods, 
Can you explain why Your plants Like a higher PPM and PH than others who grow the same strain? 

You did say in post 12 


> You can make all the judgements on the Ph and PPM you want and I will try to explain.



I was wondering what your starting PPM is before you add nutes? 

Just looking for some information to make sense of it.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 8, 2011)

Jericho your absolutly right I did say that I would try to explain, but making a comment without a question seems like an "I'm better than you." attitude to me. You on the other hand did ask a question, so I feel like I should explain. 

The higher ppm doesn't seem to hurt them any. If I lower the ppm they seem to go really slow. I am using FF nutrients, and have yet to burn a plant with it. My PPM starts at less than 5. The Ph I like to be around 5.9-6.2 because any lower, and they have issues any higher has the same results. I have tried different ways and the way I do it now seems best.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 8, 2011)

After a break I have updates. They are 19 days old. They will be sexually mature in less then a month from seed. Sexually mature is when they have alternating nodes correct? If so check this one out.



Here are the other pics


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2011)

You'll see many alternating on the branches, but the main stem is where you need to see the alternating!


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't remember ever seeing an alternating node on the main stem. I have grown many times and can't remember seeing any even in the full glory of bloom.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 8, 2011)

lookn good. hmm. so sexualy mature.. does this mean ready to flower? or ... im kinda confused


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 8, 2011)

As I have always understood it when they have alternating nodes they are sexually mature. Either to produce seeds (sexually) or bud (smokabity) hehe. Anyway when I see the start of an altenating node I know that in just a week or so I flip the lights. 9 square feet 2 female plants nets around 170 to 220 grams of dried bud. Or for the ounce guys 6 to 8 ounces


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> As I have always understood it when they have alternating nodes they are sexually mature. Either to produce seeds (sexually) or bud (smokabity) hehe. Anyway when I see the start of an altenating node I know that in just a week or so I flip the lights. 9 square feet 2 female plants nets around 170 to 220 grams of dried bud. Or for the ounce guys 6 to 8 ounces


they are sexually mature with alternating nodes... Chances are the main stem has alternated in the past just was full of bud and couldn't see? Idk.. Looking hella better though my friend! Have you done any pruning on these bad boys (or girls hopefully)?


----------



## Irish (Mar 8, 2011)

no harm no foul unseen. looks like real nice growth. i was commenting on your ww, cause i've grown it for many years. i've never seen one cooperate at that high of a ppm. i also grow ww. i have a four year old mother. it is one of the most finicky plants ive ever grown. it tries to play possum everytime it smells nutes. lol. 

where are these from? i ask because they look nothing like my nirvana ww mom. i know theres many breeders of this strain. i just found a nice one i fell in love with and she got a pass to stay around. 

yours look heavy indi dom, where mine look more sat dom but indi growth.

peace...


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 8, 2011)

No problems I have just been in a funk the last few days. The WW came from Doc Chronic nirvana. I crossed male ww with female ww. I also always have a few branches that have 3 leaves. I know it is mutant but a cool trait. The ppm has to be high like that cause they like it I don't know why. I did trim a bit of the bad leaves and plan on abit more after I top them. They do look heavy on the indica but all I can go by is the order that I put in and the breeder sleeve that they came in.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 8, 2011)

trifoliate is what the 3 at one node is called I promise there will be one or more of these 3 plants


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry it has been awhile but the girls are in flower. Here are older pic to the lastest ones.

3/14/2011




3/21/2011


3/28/2011






I put a screen in to open up the lower branches to try to get less tiny bud. Hope this works I wasn't sure when to put the sreen in. I put it in 4 days ago.  If it was too late then I haven't lost anything just won't gain either.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 30, 2011)

They're looking good unseen.  How's the smelll.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 30, 2011)

With or without the carbon filter??
With I can't smell unless I open the door. Without I will not run without a carbon filter.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 31, 2011)

looking good unseen


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks a jungle respect :hubba:


----------



## smokingjoe (Mar 31, 2011)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> I don't remember ever seeing an alternating node on the main stem. I have grown many times and can't remember seeing any even in the full glory of bloom.



Roddy is correct.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 31, 2011)

I top my plants and the only thing that has alternating nodes are the branches.  So who is right I couldn't care less.  I know what I am looking at.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think I will pull up a chair, it seems a little grumpy in here.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 31, 2011)

Not grumpy just proving my point. Backing up my statement with proof. That's all I ask anyone to do.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 31, 2011)

IMO you seem argumentative. Irish thought they looked burned, and instead of having a chat, you seemed to sorta go off on Irish. Even your first post seemed a bit on the superior end. Like your style was better than anything. We all have our ways bro. Not trying to bash or start anything. Just an observation. 

I'm a ww fan so I'm gonna take this little bucket I brought with me, my bong and this little baggie of headband and sit in the corner and watch this show. With your experience with the strain, and them being your own seeds, this should be quite a journey.  Green mojo!!!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 31, 2011)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> I top my plants and the only thing that has alternating nodes are the branches.  So who is right I couldn't care less.  I know what I am looking at.
> 
> View attachment 164364
> 
> ...



The "main" stem will now be 2 main stems and they will show alt nodes when sexually mature. You're looking too low.


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 31, 2011)

Roddy your right there are now 2 tops, but they aren't truely the main stem. If I had not topped them they would be branches right? If you have a picture of a true main stem with alternating nodes I would love to see it. 

And as for being arguementitive I am if I feel attacked. If you want to post please feel free to do so, but if you say that I am doing or saying something wrong back it up with facts. Facts political name opinions any day of the week.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 31, 2011)

And unsubbed.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 31, 2011)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> Roddy your right there are now 2 tops, but they aren't truely the main stem. *If I had not topped them they would be branches right?* If you have a picture of a true main stem with alternating nodes I would love to see it.
> 
> And as for being arguementitive I am if I feel attacked. If you want to post please feel free to do so, but if you say that I am doing or saying something wrong back it up with facts. Facts political name opinions any day of the week.



My friend, the stem didn't stop because you cut it, it formed 2 and went on. They are not branches, they are the main colas (2 now instead of 1). If you'd take a sec and look at those two, I wouldn't need to post a pic, you're looking at it in person!  So the answer to that question is no!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 31, 2011)

As for argumentative, not a soul here has attacked you, ALL are trying to help you. Taking advice is a hard thing, my friend, I have trouble doing so myself, but please try to realize the difference and that most here are only trying to help you succeed.

The facts you'd like to see backed up are right here in front of you, a quick read of some stickies will tell you the same I just did!


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 31, 2011)

Not outright attacked but I felt as though one was questioning my methods without making a point. I have since cleared the air with them. You chose to express your point and I appreciate that. 

On the two tops issue. I see how you can say that the two new tops are the new main stems. I see it differently, but since I am not properly trained in horticulture I cannot definitively prove my point as being correct. So I accept your information and hope you accept my apologies.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 31, 2011)

No apologies needed, no worries! We all learn something new daily, or at least I sure hope I do lol! 

Watch those 2 new main stems grow, when the buds form, if those 2 stems are of equal height, both will grow main cola buds, the rest of the plant will grow smaller secondary buds!

Happy growing, my friend!


----------



## unseenghost (Mar 31, 2011)

I have dreams of getting half as much as you. I saw some pics of you previous harvest and am now drooling.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol, that's just beginner's luck!

Looking forward to seeing these gals through, can't wait to hear the smoke report! Good luck on the grow, my friend!


----------

